
Burma releases Aung San Suu Kyi - binarymax
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-11749661
======
GiraffeNecktie
I'm thrilled by the news but not optimistic that Burma will free itself from
kleptocracy anytime soon.

------
tomjen3
While this is great news, does it really belong on hacker news?

~~~
yannis
It is such great news! For some of us that are too busy, our first port of
call for news is HN and although I agree with you this is possibly not for HN,
this calls for an exception - as I know of no-one in the HN community that has
not been looking forward for her release.

